# 61 Impala Project



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

This is my project (and also my first). It's a 61 Impala.








As you can see it's gonna lay frame for now but i want to learn how to make adjustable suspension in the future for it.









I have replaced the bench seat with 2 buckets and the rear seat has been replaced with 4 hydraulic pumps and a boomin system.



Enjoy and post what you think.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

how louds ur subs? it blow the top right off its so loud :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

WELCOME TO LIL BTW HOMIE :wave:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx man! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jan 29 2007, 11:31 PM~7124348
> *thanx man!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jan 29 2007, 10:25 PM~7124272
> *This is my project (and also my first). It's a 61 Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Just another pic of the 61.









Once again opinions are always welcome.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD. WHAT COLOR IS GOING ON IT?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

not sure yet might go with a candy blue outside with white interior. blue accents of course.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i got the same kit white with a green insert on the stripes on the side with white and greens inserts in interior on gold reverse d's


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

btw looking good


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

That first pic should be in randumb shit...it dont get more random than that. :roflmao:

I dont know about the juice in the back seat either...I mean different for sure but...it would have been easier to put it in the trunk where it belongs. I mean what happens if it blows an o-ring? Its gonna destroy all the interior and if it catches on fire...wow, I shouldnt have to tell you what happens then! 


Maybe the finished project will answer some of these questions.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

i was going to put the pumps in the trunk but this is my first project so i want to practice a bit before i start cutting and opening up the trunk. i will do that in the future but for now the pumps are staying where they are


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Well it's been a long time since i posted my work on the 61 low-low, i got the adjustable suspension all worked out with chrome axles, i had to C-Notch the frame and cut out the wheelwells to make the back drag. i've also shaved the door handles and antenna holes for a cleaner ride, and i'm starting to work on the stereo system and interior but the body work is pretty much done. here are a few more progress pics, i've been busy but it's coming slowly but surely. :biggrin:

sittin pretty draggin bumper









all locked up ready to roll










i will post more progress soon.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN GOOD, for your frist model!!!!! :thumbsup:

i didnt even try real suspension till like 8 yrs after building LOL, keep this progress coming!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good bro....BTW......................welcome to LIL


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

well i've been an LIL member for quite some time, i just don't do alot of posting. i just see what other people are doing and try to incorporate some ideas into my ride.  

BTW thanx for all the positive comments!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice impala i like how the rear locks up


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 02:12 AM~7898155
> *Nice impala i like how the rear locks up
> *


x2.... hella nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks guys. i'm just working on moulding the bumpers to the body so i'l post up some more pics soon!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

here is the latest pic of the 61, i've moulded the bumpers to the body so when i paint it, it'll look like one solid body.










i will post more pics as progress continues.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

alright i got the color on the impala finally after 2 months of crazy body work. let me know what ya'll think of it now, it'll have a white interior of course.




















:biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

sick bro.....keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx man


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

no problem, homie...i'm lovin' the lock up on it......looks badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

locked up looks good....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

foil that bitch and you got youself a winner! Chrome foil and that blue is going to be awesome.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

i don't have any experience with foil. how do you do it?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Cars looking good!!! Get yourself a nice sharp exacto blade. 
Lay your foil down and cut away the excess running the blade along the trim line lightly but not to little that it isnt going to cut!! There is some more tips on the back of the foil package as well follow them and it will come out clean!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

how does the foil stick to the car? do you have to rub it on or heatshrink it or what? this is my first serious build and i don't want to screw it up.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it has a sticky side you cut what you need then peel the back away lay it in place push it down real good and then do what project 59 told ya!! not hard to do just be patient, and you will get better each time you use it!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm just about to foil a bug project I'm working on.. Perhaps I will take step by step pictures for you to understand a bit better!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

that would be awesome! thanks for all the comments as well! :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Almost done!































i will post more updates as i work through, i'm currently working on the interior and sound system.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@May 17 2007, 11:22 AM~7923585
> *that would be awesome! thanks for all the comments as well!  :biggrin:
> *


Go through here for foiling tips !!!!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=338772&st=40


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

ah thanks man. i recently just bought a 63 impala hardtop and i'm curently working on that as we speak so i'll post pics of that as well once i get some progress done on it. :yes:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

alright heres my latest projects, other than the interior on the 61 impala, this is what keeps my busy


my new 63 impala, gonna go with the traditional gangster look, will post more progress as it continues.










this is a model that i've had for years, just bought the candy red metal flake paint and only had intensions of painting it to see how i liked it but i found some wheels and i figured i'd build it on the side.










hope you like them, i will post my future progress and builds here. :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

i don't like da stang, u need blvd rimz on dat..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

well i was checking through my stang kit and i realized i don't have all the parts so i'm just gonna use it as my test paint body.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good, but yeah, not feelin' the wheels on the Stang and it's sitting to high imo.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

tohse r some nice rides bro.keep it up.i 1t 2 c tha 61 finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx for all the comments, the 61 is almost finished, i got the chrome trim on it and the interior just needs a couple tweaks and it's finished.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

pics???

::


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah i'll get pics sometime today, i'm just charging my camera, i'll also post detailed pics of the 63 impala almost finished :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

alright heres the pics i promised, i got the 61 all done except for the plaque that goes in the rear window and the 63 is almost done with exception of a white roof and the chrome. hope you like them both.

interior pics of the 61

















chromed









pic of the 63









engine









stereo and hydraulics in the 63









my 2 cars sittin pretty with trophys









hope you like them! comments appreciated :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x2 keep up the good work...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 29 2007, 10:25 PM~8004855
> *x2 keep up the good work...
> *


X3


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

alright it's been a while since i posted anything on my builds thread so here are some more cars i recently finished building.

just some detailed pics of the 63 now chromed and whitetopped











engine setup









hydraulic setup with stereo









here is the 62 impala freshly built, i had some trouble with the old paint so i stripped it and gave it a whole new color



















and my latest. i built this puppy from scrap parts i had lying around from other builds. a true ratrod. i also chopped the top and suspension and weathered and rusted the body a bit to make it more realistic


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

did you foil the 63.or marker


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good homie


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 18 2007, 08:10 PM~8820646
> *did you foil the 63.or marker
> *


all my cars have the chrome Painted on. i just tape off the parts i don't want chrome and rattle can it.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

yet another 61 impala, this time a bubbletop. let me know what ya'll think.










will post more pics as i continue.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 3 2007, 10:00 PM~8928147
> *yet another 61 impala, this time a bubbletop. let me know what ya'll think.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good already hommie love the 61 :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

looks good......


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

more progress on the 61. got the engine finished, got the roof painted and i got the grille and bumpers on it. just ordered some pegasus 1109s too.











engine









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man this ride makes me hunger for a MOON PIE ! LOL! Lookin good ! Dont forget to finish foiling thw rest of the chrome trim !


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx mini. yeah i'll finish the trim l8er. been a long day.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

sweet rides you need to get you some 74 to 77 impalas too 
i have 61 to 76 impalas but need to finish my 76 and 70 
and need to rechorme my 67 bumbers and grill
keep up the great work homie


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx lowvanman, i'm working on my line of impalas between 1958 and 1965 so after that i might work my way up from there but i already got my work cut out for me1


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8941081
> *more progress on the 61. got the engine finished and got the roof painted white and i got the chrome grille and bumpers on it. just ordered some pegasus 1109s for the wheels, i also think i'm gonna go with the 3 wheel motion.
> 
> back with chrome
> ...



THAT MOFO LOOKS GOOD I MA BUILD ONE STILL HAVEN'T FOUND THE COLOR ITS CALLED CORONA CREAM BUT YEAH YOURS IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

more progress onthe 61 impala, been busy so havn't been building in a while but i got the interior done so i can still say im building something.










comments always welcome


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
got a comment for you:
EXCELLENT WORK !!!!!!!!
been following your thread and I really like your work


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie keep it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2007, 09:55 PM~9086471
> *nice work homie keep it up
> *



X2


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Always liked 61's, yours looks nice... Great Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Oct 25 2007, 09:52 PM~9086443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanks guys. always appreciate the feedback. i will post more pics l8r on today when i get the chassis finished.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hey guys sorry for the delayed response, heres some more progress on the bubble. because of photobucket errors i couldn't upload the pics of the interior but heres the rest of the pics.

heres the finished engine (409)









the chassis (minus exhaust pipes and wheels)









as always comments are welcome and i will post more pics once i get my pegasus 1109s on.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hey heres the photo of the interior, photobucket finally got fixed. here ya go.










you know da drill! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice rides man. i diggin that rat rod you built. i built one like that outta a bunch of extra parts,check it in my build thread


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

well i've been keeping my mind busy, heres my newest project, i finished the 61 bubbletop so i'll upload some detailed pics of that later but heres something new, it's a 1965 impala SS that i want to make into a daily, it's gonna have all the cool features of a lowrider but it's also gonna have some weathering and rust in the places you'd find them, anyways heres the pics.

box art, nothing major









already painted









paint is duplicolor metalspecks gunmetal grey, you can't really see the flake in the pics because they were taken at night so i'll get better pics tomorrow.









heres the interior minus the chrome, the black things on the side are floormats i scratch made. i'm proud of them :biggrin: 









tell me what you think. TTT for impalas


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 6 2007, 07:01 PM~8945716
> *THAT MOFO LOOKS GOOD I MA BUILD ONE STILL HAVEN'T FOUND THE COLOR ITS CALLED CORONA CREAM BUT YEAH YOURS IS LOOKING GOOD
> *


http://www.wcpdi.com/1116484.html


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

quick mock up, had to take a pic :biggrin: 










and rollinoldskoo thats a sick impala but the color on mine is definetely not corona cream, the pics are kind of screwed up but it's a bright yellow almost exactly like this one










but yeah tell me your opinions!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 07:47 PM~9284591
> *http://www.wcpdi.com/1116484.html
> 
> 
> *


now thats one bad ass looking color bro one day ima build me a 61 bubble top in that color  
ps: a real one all i can do is models for now


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hows it goin. sorry it's been so slow, i've been mad busy with exams and school and such and havn't had time to build lately, but i have a week off school and i'm using my time to build. heres some update pics on the 65 impala. got the exterior and interior finished and will have the chassis done by the end of the week. enjoy.

exterior finished.









interior finished.









feedback appreciated.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Looking good bro :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Your builds look real good man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx everyone, i will have more pics l8r tonight i have been building all day. :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

heres the finished chassis with chrome frame, a-arms, trailing arms, etc. etc.










hope you like it. :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Good job


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

how did u fix the adgustable suspention work bro thats dope :worship: :worship:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

alrght i got the 65 finished for now. i decided to go all OG with this build and i'm glad i did, shit looks tight. 

front









back









interior









engine









chassis









let me know your opinoins


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie, nice and clean build :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2008, 07:39 PM~9857518
> *lookin good homie, nice and clean build :biggrin:
> *



X 2


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

x3 Very nice... I like 'em OG :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

well since i've finished the 65 and i'm still waiting for my new 64 in the mail, i've been going nuts not being able to build. so i decided to rip the 63 apart once again and change the trunk style, i liked the crazy setup, however since i'm going for a daily driver look, i decided to go a little more contemporary.

ripping it all apart and taking everything out of the trunk









i cut out the pre-made floor so the trunk dipped down in the middle like the real car









the new setup i'm ging for, 2 pumps, 4 batts, and a spare tire, i might also go a step futher and put a tool kit, trunk junk etc.









i feel much better now, not having anything to build drives me mad! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

alright UPS finally came through today with the new 64 impala but i took better pictures of the interiors of my cars using the magnifying glass technique. so enjoy.

new chain steering wheel for the 63









better pic of the bubbletop interior









heres the new 64.



















got some of the interior done. tape still on the frot seats.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hey wheres the rest of the yellow 61????


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

i got some pics a page or so back but i can take some better pics if you want tomorrow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 13 2008, 07:36 PM~9938500
> *alright UPS finally came through today with the new 64 impala but i took better pictures of the interiors of my cars using the magnifying glass technique. so enjoy.
> 
> new chain steering wheel for the 63
> ...


rides lookin killer homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good bro!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin sik bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im lovin the impalas bro
but the idea of putting big rims on a stang HMMMMM.
but its ur model u do what u think will look kool and it could turn out to be somethin swee


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

naw i took the big swagaz off the stang cause i didn't have a motor or interior for it. now i use the stang as a test paint body so it's about 8 different colors now lol   :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

more progress on the 64. got the trunk layed out the way i want it and i added some gold to the bumpers.

got the amps stacked and the subs on an angle along with 2 chrome pumps and 6 batteries (not painted)









another angle









the front bumper. cut out the chrome insert and replaced it with a gold insert from another kit.









did the same thing to the back bumper









now because i had the 2 tone bumpers, the all chrome D'z weren't matching the scheme so i replaced the KO's with some gold ones.









angle shot









got the tape off the front seats so had to take another pic of the interior for ya'll










been workin hard keepin myself busy on these long cold nights. too bad i dont have any paint or the car would be finished by now :biggrin: anyways tell me what everybody thinks, you know i like it!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep doin your thing homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 15 2008, 06:22 PM~9952605
> *keep doin your thing homie
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work on the bumpers


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx everyone!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

i got a quick question, i didn't want to start another topic so i'll just ask it in here.

i'm just wondering how to make grilles look more realistic with the black backgrounds. whats everybodys method and how do you do it because i hate the all chrome grilles.

thanx ahead of time.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 16 2008, 12:55 AM~9955797
> *i got a quick question, i didn't want to start another topic so i'll just ask it in here.
> 
> i'm just wondering how to make grilles look more realistic with the black backgrounds. whats everybodys method and how do you do it because i hate the all chrome grilles.
> ...


its called black washing. get a little amount of flat black paint on your brush and dip it in water and away you go!  :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I tried blackwashing once so far on a 76 glasshouse and it worked okay.
I just took some black paint and thinned it with thinner and then painted in all the grille and then took some thinner on a paper towel and wiped off the front of the grille


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice one bro cant wait to see it completed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 02:50 PM~9959144
> *I tried blackwashing once so far on a 76 glasshouse and it worked okay.
> I just took some black paint and thinned it with thinner and then painted in all the grille and then took some thinner on a paper towel and wiped off the front of the grille
> *


if u use latex house paint it won't fukk up th chrome.... and it thins with water.... one quart will last u forever


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hey thanks everyone for all the help with the blackwashing. i tried Linc's tecnique and it came out amazing. 

here is a pic.









and to ibuildweniblazum you were asking about the yellow bubbletop. i realized i didn't take any finished pics of it so here they are. my bad! :biggrin: 

new blackwashed grille!






















































thanks again! hope you like it everyone.   :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ nice bro lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 16 2008, 08:44 PM~9959392
> *hey thanks everyone for all the help with the blackwashing. i tried Linc's tecnique and it came out amazing.
> 
> here is a pic.
> ...


I THINK U NEED A NEW SET OF DATYONS FOR THE YELLOW BUBBLE.
IF I HAD MONEY I WOULD VOULENTEERILY BUY U SOME.
WHAT KIT IS THAT THO?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2008, 07:34 PM~9959656
> *I THINK U NEED A NEW SET OF DATYONS FOR THE YELLOW BUBBLE.
> IF I HAD MONEY I WOULD VOULENTEERILY BUY U SOME.
> WHAT KIT IS THAT THO?
> *


yea i admit they arent the best rims and i tried to buy some 1109's from betoscustomdesigns TWICE! but he DIDN'T SHIP! them so i had to settle for shit rims. "hope your reading this roberto :angry: :angry: "

as for the kit, it's the lindberg 61 impala SS bubbletop. it was kinda hard for me to find but i'm happy i found it. :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

alright got some color on the 64. metalspecks gunmetal grey basecoat with black/blue pearl candy coat ontop.

CAUTION WET PAINT!!! :biggrin: 









couldn't help myself! :cheesy: 









the paint is fully dry in the pics and looks like glass, my camera does not do this color justice!   :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

For the life of me I can't figure out why you are not flying the C.M.B.I. flag!!!  

Give me a pm with your real name and info so we can get you started!!! (If of course you are interested in joining our model club) :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 16 2008, 08:56 PM~9959775
> *yea i admit they arent the best rims and i tried to buy some 1109's from betoscustomdesigns TWICE! but he DIDN'T SHIP! them so i had to settle for shit rims. "hope your reading this roberto  :angry: :angry:  "
> 
> as for the kit, it's the lindberg 61 impala SS bubbletop. it was kinda hard for me to find but i'm happy i found it.  :biggrin:
> *


Eh homie just for a heads up!! Chinook hobby west sells Hoppin Hydro wire wheels and they have a wack of em!!! No they are not Pegasus but they are the next best thing. :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

yea i stopped there on saturday and picked up a few sets, my 65 in the C.M.B.I thread has the gold ones on it. but thanks for the heads up.   :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: chinook hobbies kicks ass !!!! i always get smokin deals there
hey hommie, if your on facebook feel free to join us on there, the link is in my sig


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

naw i don't have a facebook. I never use those things such as nex, myface, facebook etc. :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

heres more on the quattro! chassis and interior mocked up!


































and the 65 on fresh shoes! :biggrin: 

























comments appreciated!   :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks good bro!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Well i just got the lowrider caddy kit so i did a quick shave of the door handles and threw a silver base coat on it. i havn't been building lately i'm too focused on my real car cause it's been the first nice week in over 4 months. :biggrin: :biggrin:

here are the pics.

















thanx. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry bout the big pic photobucket is a douche.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

more progress on the rides. i got the candy red sprayed on the caddy and i wasn't feelin the flat black of the 63 so i ripped it apart and sprayed it silver with gloss black top. i also painted the font spokes as well as the hub black to match wth the theme. 



















hope you all like it!   :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

rides are lookin real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

more updates on the caddy! I decided to go with a SLAB theme on this one and i think it's gonna come out REAL NICE!!!

ripped out the factory speakers









made a SLAB sign (made to look like neon lights) and frosted glass behind.









mounted in tha trunk.









POP TRUNK FOR THA HATAZ!!!! :biggrin: 









84's pokin out!









don't mind all the gaps and crookedness it's just a mockup of what the finished product wil look like! tell me what everyone thinks.   :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanx bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that neon sign is bad ass homie, and your builds are smooth, keep it up.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what did u use for the neon 
it appears to be an L.E.D


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10281783
> *what did u  use for the neon
> it appears to be an L.E.D
> *


it's actually a tiny electrode looking thing that i wired to a watch battery and an on/off switch mounted under the car. even though the pictures make it look like the light is very concentrated, because of the etched glass, it distributes it nicely and you can't really tell where the light is coming from, looks very nice.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good brotha nice work on the neon light bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sickkkkk


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Mar 28 2008, 11:32 PM~10281991
> *it's actually a tiny electrode looking thing that i wired to a watch battery and an on/off switch mounted under the car. even though the pictures make it look like the light is very concentrated, because of the etched glass, it distributes it nicely and you can't really tell where the light is coming from, looks very nice.
> *


cool gives me an idea


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 28 2008, 10:30 PM~10281673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the replies everybody! :biggrin: will post more updates soon once i bondo eveything smooth.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

slapped some bondo in the trunk and started to fill in the gaps where it meets the trunk!










more updates soon!   :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

got the trunk sanded and smoothed down and finished filling in all the gaps!










thanx for looking!   :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hey sorry it's bee a while i've been super busy with school, business, and my real cars so i havn't been building lately. but i have found enough time to work on my 62 HT conversion. here are the pics from when i started to where i'm at right now. enjoy!  

cut the roof off my 63.









test fit on the 62 (many gaps)


























finally bondo'd and primered. paint coming soon.









no more gaps.









let me know what you think, this is my first time doing a HT conversion!!! i'm quite proud of myself. LOL!   :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ DAM THAT SHIT IS LOOKING NICE


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

got the color on the 62 HT!!!










next step... assembly!   :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet homie..... nice work


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@May 3 2008, 01:29 PM~10567381
> *got the color on the 62 HT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie. Nice color. :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice conversion.. looks good


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 3 2008, 09:55 PM~10569922
> *nice conversion.. looks good
> *


thanks bro.  

updates on the caddy soon!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

UPDATES!!!

got some subs in the trunk with a custom built beauty plate to seal everything in.









beauty plate installed! (sorry about he flash)









now i just gotta put the SLAB sign back in to finish the trunk off. THEN IT'S INTERIOR TIME!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^^

x2 NICE IDEA WITH THE SLAB SIGN


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice layout, bro!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

waiting to see this one finished


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

new shoes for the bubbletop and a simple disc brake conversion.


















more updates on the 63 ragtop soon. lots done. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup
looking good


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i like what you did to the trunk of the caddy and the color on the 62 looks like it'd be an o.g. color, gonna look good!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys, will post pics of the 63 in a bit, got the digi charging.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

63 ready to get a color change for the last time.









nice and wet! just the way i like it.  









more updates soon.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

here's where i'm at with the 63 ragtop. 409 engine coversion, chrome frame/suspension, blacked out wheels (the gold K/O's are not staying on there, have some 2 prong chrome ones coming)... Body work is done and the car got it's final coat of clear (very glassy)


















just needs interior, trunk setup, and small details like braded hoses etc.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's a sneak peek of what else i'm working on!! :0 :0 










Can you guess what it is?????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

55,56,or a 57 nomad?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10834362
> *55,56,or a 57 nomad?
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

roof looks badass


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

back again with more updates on the 63 ragtop. I just finished the interior and got the car (semi) back together again. As you can see it's sportin a digital dash from "rollinoldskoo" and makes it look that much better. Decide for yourself.  










also got the candy 2 tone on the nomad. will post pics of that once the tape comes off. :0 :0 :0


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry for the delay. here's more updates on the Nomad. i'm looking for a name for it.


























still needs a pinstripe but i've been busy working on the center drive interior! :0 :0 :biggrin: 

more updates soon.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nomads looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

I've really gotten into this pattern stuff lately so I decided to go a step further on the 62 hardtop! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

63 Updates. got the engine completed and finally got the steering wheel. only thing left is the trunk and the foil! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin good hommie !!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

63 almost done. Needs hydrauic pumps and hardlines, and a nice waxing to remove all the fingerprints from my paint. (black is a bitch) :biggrin: 










































Let me know what everone thinks, i'll have finished pics up tomorrow.   :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Mar 28 2008, 11:06 PM~10281453
> *more updates on the caddy! I decided to go with a SLAB theme on this one and i think it's gonna come out REAL NICE!!!
> 
> ripped out the factory speakers
> ...






dammmn!!!! i like that mane!! where did u get the mini Truspokes?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jul 3 2008, 06:20 PM~11008683
> *I've really gotten into this pattern stuff lately so I decided to go a step further on the 62 hardtop! Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> ...


wow the patterns u did on your 62 look alot like the ones on my 63 :uh: :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

DA TRE LOOKS GOOD... NICE ENGINE!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 29 2008, 08:52 AM~11205053
> *dammmn!!!! i like that mane!! where did u get the mini Truspokes?
> *


They came with another kit I had laying around. a 66 plymoth I believe.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2008, 09:00 AM~11205106
> *wow the patterns u did on your 62 look alot like the ones on my 63 :uh:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


funny you should say that. i was looking for ideas for patterns and i found that car so i thought i would try something similar.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

well it's been a while since i posted anything here so i figured i'd show you some finished pics finally. i have a habit of never finishing what i start because i want to start something new but my workbench was SOOOOO cluttered, i figured i'd make room by actually FINISHING a couple of my cars. let me know what you think of my 8 month projects! :biggrin: :biggrin:  

The six fo!!!

































and the 6 tre ragtop!

















































Been too busy working on this project to build anything!!!  










and dont be hatin on the 4 door! :nono: i'm only 16 and i'm very proud! :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 24 2008, 09:07 AM~11685107
> *well it's been a while since i posted anything here so i figured i'd show you some finished pics finally. i have a habit of never finishing what i start because i want to start something new but my workbench was SOOOOO cluttered, i figured i'd make room by actually FINISHING a couple of my cars. let me know what you think of my 8 month projects!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The six fo!!!
> ...


Can't hate on you for anything, 2 door, 4 door, hell man a classic is a classic no matter how you look at it. Great builds btw.


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice builds bro!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

i just realized i missed a pic!  here is the 64 engine.










i'll also have more updates on the "slab" caddy tomorrow. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn dog. nice engine...i like that impala cut out in the trunk too...nice detail homie


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I know i've been gone for a minute. havn't had time to build in a while but the other day, i finally had a few hours, so i figured i would do what i could. here's what i've accomplished.

Cadillac FINALLY FINISHED!!! (just looking for some swangaz to go with the vogues)


















































More to come.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

ANOTHER update on the 63 vert, :biggrin: fully chrome undercarriage opposed to the moulded black i had on there before. looks WAY better. Let me know what you guys think.

nice show pic









:0 :0 :0 









non-show


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice builds bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

also did some updating on the 64 impala. Finally got some decent wheels and made the 3 wheel a bit more dramatic! looks amazing now. :0 

















just another pic of the engine









thats it for now, i'll post up some pics tomorrow hopefully of my "Ovenight Celebrity" replica. :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay fuck that you got a 64 impala great find bro , hope it goes smooth for you.
also i like that set up the 64 model


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work up in here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

6 months wit no updates but im back full blast. here's some pics of my "overnight celebrity" replica

base silver









middle darker stripe









More in a min!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

GOT CANDY????


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Then comes patterns and MORE candy. 





































All I got done on that for now but PLENTY updates to come. I promise! :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

My newest project 58 Impala. This one is going to take a while as this is going to be the most detailed car i've ever built. I feel it will be well worth it in the end.

Chassis in paint


















CHROME CHROME CHROME!









These are the hydraulic cylinders I made from scratch. They are FULLY functional, springs and all.










More updates as I work through.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry 'bout the big pics my camera was set on high resolution!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 13 2009, 12:33 PM~13562057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 24 2008, 12:07 PM~11685107
> *well it's been a while since i posted anything here so i figured i'd show you some finished pics finally. i have a habit of never finishing what i start because i want to start something new but my workbench was SOOOOO cluttered, i figured i'd make room by actually FINISHING a couple of my cars. let me know what you think of my 8 month projects!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The six fo!!!
> ...



hatin on the 4 door. Shit i would roll that bitch.
:thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

UPDATE! 58 Impala is coming together slowly. Hydraulic cylinders are in. Engine is near to being complete, and all jams are painted and cleared.


























More updates to come!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Double Post!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Quick mockup before paint!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Painted and cleared!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

More pics of the chassis in the sunlight!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i haven't seen anyone paint the jambs and stuff like that on a model before..... usually just paint doors and hood separately.. they do it like that on a 1:1 so u don;t have to dissassemble the whole damn car and the color tones match up better between body panels


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Another mockup!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2009, 06:55 PM~13908001
> *i haven't seen anyone paint the jambs and stuff like that on a model before..... usually just paint doors and hood separately.. they do it like that on a 1:1 so u don;t have to dissassemble the whole damn car and the color tones match up better between body panels
> *


Yea I did the jambs first so I could paint and clear the entire car together instead of painting it seperately and looking patchy.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Killer lookin' 58 man.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@May 16 2009, 04:07 PM~13908084
> *Yea I did the jambs first so I could paint and clear the entire car together instead of painting it seperately and looking patchy.
> *


paint not makin your doors, hood, and trunk stuck?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 16 2009, 07:22 PM~13908193
> *Killer lookin' 58 man.
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2009, 07:24 PM~13908214
> *paint not makin your doors, hood, and trunk stuck?
> *


No actually. just go VERY gently with a hobby knife along the seams after the paint is completely dry, no patchy paint and no fused parts!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@May 16 2009, 09:06 PM~13908075
> *Another mockup!
> 
> 
> ...


that mutha is a stunna!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

More update on the 58. I'm taking this one slow because I want it as detailed as my abilities allow. New white top, wired distributor, and the interior is finishd.


























More updates soon as always!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME NICE RIDES IN HERE HOMIE!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@May 16 2009, 06:49 PM~13907959
> *Quick mockup before paint!
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie.where u get the mustard n mayonnaise tires at? :biggrin: your 8 is sick


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 5 2009, 05:08 PM~14107070
> *sup homie.where u get the mustard n mayonnaise tires at? :biggrin: your 8 is sick
> *


Got the vogues from a hobby shop near my house. They are made from hoppin hydro's i believe.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jun 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14107046
> *More update on the 58. I'm taking this one slow because I want it as detailed as my abilities allow. New white top, wired distributor, and the interior is finishd.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good like the color


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

58 looking sweet! keep pics coming


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a quick curbside build to keep me busy while some more parts arrive for my 58. This time i'm building a diecast replica of my buddy's buick regal. it's not finished yet but here are some quick snapshots.










































Some flicks of the real regal!

























will post progress as i go along.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT WAS THE UNDER COAT COLOR FOR YOUR 58 BRO THAT IS SICK....BAD ASS COLOR...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Badass!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice color bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2007, 01:03 AM~7921590
> *foil that bitch and you got youself a winner!  Chrome foil and that blue is going to be awesome.
> *


 hey rider if your still around? what year old's delta are you speaking of?
I have a partner who is on the hunt for a 72 delta 88! and too the builder who started this thread, you know you get down. the pictures and the coments are proof. I just read that your still a youngster! Let me tell you, not only do you
have skills, talent and vision, bro you got better taste than alot of the older
bastards who have been in the game for years.,., it's like you have the eye's 
of an O.G, ! trust and believe, when I say taste, and class, is something 
that millionaire can sometime's NOT possess,, respect and props out to you
youngster...........
Markie De...818 calif


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 20 2009, 12:01 PM~14247763
> *WHAT WAS THE UNDER COAT COLOR FOR YOUR 58 BRO THAT IS SICK....BAD ASS COLOR...
> *


silver undercoat with a homemade candy gold. I work at a body/paint shop so I have access to a whole pile of color's and mixes. Glad you like it!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

[/img]

comments always welcome 
[/quote] where do you get that chain on the 61? I know it make's no differance
but my side project, (beside's several glasshouse's) is my 61, that I busted down in Jan 09. It was going to be next in line (after trying somehing different with 74)
I am still going to finish the 61, but after seeing yours, I dont know if
i will be posting it and beeting my chest in this thread? (your young hands)
have been gifted by God! real talent!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> [/img]
> 
> comments always welcome


 where do you get that chain on the 61? I know it make's no differance
but my side project, (beside's several glasshouse's) is my 61, that I busted down in Jan 09. It was going to be next in line (after trying somehing different with 74)
I am still going to finish the 61, but after seeing yours, I dont know if
i will be posting it and beeting my chest in this thread? (your young hands)
have been gifted by God! real talent!
[/quote]

U CAN USE THE CHAINS FROMONE OF THOSE 25CENT MACHINES


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Now that the Regal is out of the way, time to finish the 58 LETS GO!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sporty720 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice man nice could u help me out with some ideas for ma elco model im 17 and new to model building but so far i love it


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sporty720_@Jun 29 2009, 08:11 PM~14334530
> *nice man nice could u help me out with some ideas for ma elco model im 17 and new to model building but so far i love it
> *


I could possbly do that. do you have any pics of it? you can post them here if you like.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anybody have any idea's for my 58 impala's trunk? I'm super stuck on idea's right now lol!  :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@May 16 2007, 08:35 PM~7920179
> *alright i got the color on the impala finally after 2 months of crazy body work. let me know what ya'll think of it now, it'll have a white interior of course.
> Sittin Low Draggin Bumper
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2009, 11:45 PM~15171261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass 61 homie! any more underside/suspension pics?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 24 2009, 08:48 AM~15173013
> *Badass 61 homie! any more underside/suspension pics?
> *


yea thanks man..i have more pic's...they might be in impala fest. or on a thread in the (shows and events) section called (young hogg re-loaded)
(i am not confident enough to have a personal thread) so I just float around and 
low-ride the post. i dont want to disrespect this thread, so you can see the angle's you might want on other threads with this car,,,,


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2009, 05:16 PM~15177823
> *yea thanks man..i have more pic's...they might be in impala fest. or on a thread in the (shows and events) section called (young hogg re-loaded)
> (i am not confident enough to have a personal thread) so I just float around and
> low-ride the post. i dont want to disrespect this thread, so you can see the angle's you might want on other threads with this car,,,,
> *


man i would be totally confident to start your own thread. You build some crazy stuff mayne! and feel free to post here. No disrespect at all.

Anybody got any idea's yet for my 58 impala trunk??? TTT


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Trunk finished. Let the pics talk!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jun 29 2009, 04:23 PM~14331426
> *Now that the Regal is out of the way, time to finish the 58 LETS GO!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Hey man,I saw this build a few weeks ago at the dropsicles show in St.Albert.Looks good in person.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 25 2009, 07:18 PM~15188423
> *Trunk finished. Let the pics talk!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man,,I am doing an eight too...I hope to be posting in the next few
days.. and yea I have the same issue with the trunk..yours looks fine what's up with the rest of the car?? I like the hard lines and the double whammy tank.,,
i wish they still made those amp's in real life! i have both 58 kit's but i am going with the amt..because i am to lazy to cut the doors open on the revell  
so i cut the trunk on the amt...and of course i am useing the cruzzer skirts.
so many bomb cars. with so many possibilitys you know?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 25 2009, 07:30 PM~15188515
> *Hey man,I saw this build a few weeks ago at the dropsicles show in St.Albert.Looks good in person.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yea man the guy who owns the s10 it was sitting in was the same guy with the real regal! He sold it a couple months ago though


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 25 2009, 08:12 PM~15188937
> *thanks man,,I  am doing an eight too...I hope to be posting in the next few
> days.. and yea I have the same issue with the trunk..yours looks fine what's up with the rest of the car?? I like the hard lines and the double whammy tank.,,
> i wish they still made those amp's in real life!  i have both 58 kit's but i am going with the amt..because i am to lazy to cut the doors open on the revell
> ...


Thats dope!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 25 2009, 08:12 PM~15188937
> *thanks man,,I  am doing an eight too...I hope to be posting in the next few
> days.. and yea I have the same issue with the trunk..yours looks fine what's up with the rest of the car?? I like the hard lines and the double whammy tank.,,
> i wish they still made those amp's in real life!  i have both 58 kit's but i am going with the amt..because i am to lazy to cut the doors open on the revell
> ...


Moves smoothly up and down!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ah shucks...thanks guys....Jevries is one of the coolest, and most talented 
person's I have met on layitlow. but i am so mad at him for making the first working color bar I have ever seen in a model...I mean I am sitting there with 
LED'S and i am thinking (okay how am i going to do this shit?) and i go on line
and the next thing I see is (THE REAL DEAL 64) gettin his twinkle on! :angry:
I am never competitive untill i think i am on to something...like i never wanted a 
trophy at a car show because i figured I could'nt get one if i tried. then when i got one? holy hell I wanted to shine my car all of a sudden.....
damm i just knew I had that one...lol...oh well..now we can all twinkle...
I am waiting for him to take one of those micro servo thingy's and make a 
moon slide open,,,and then close....yea i thought about it..but no have not even
tried anything like that...food for thought...all you inovators out therer
(working sun-roof) to go with that color bar...


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2009, 12:37 AM~15191091
> *ah shucks...thanks guys....Jevries is one of the coolest, and most talented
> person's I have met on layitlow.  but i am so mad at him for making the first working color bar I have ever seen in a model...I mean I am sitting there with
> LED'S and i am thinking (okay how am i going to do this shit?) and i go on line
> ...


Man I would get workin on that sunroof homie! Now that Jevries has the idea, I see a competition comin on. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 26 2009, 10:11 AM~15192556
> *Man I would get workin on that sunroof homie! Now that Jevries has the idea, I see a competition comin on.  :biggrin:
> *


It was not my idea. There's someone else who's working on it ight now...I'm just tempted to build one myself. The micro motor to get it going I already build.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 26 2009, 10:56 PM~15196878
> *It was not my idea. There's someone else who's working on it ight now...I'm just tempted to build one myself. The micro motor to get it going I already build.
> *


 I have still yet to learn the whole wireless game...as far as the roof?
i figured someone would be on that,,No compatittion with me,I just want learn,
beat me chest every once and while.. and actually get a little less of the side line.
butt yea wheather your the first at something or not.? for me it just feal's like a release or burden has been lifted from my shoulders when I complete a build...
I mean it does not have to be earth shattering, as long as I can say 
(yea, that look's almost as radical as I pictured it) then I am pleased with myself. 
I have some tendancy's of an under achiever! so sometimes for me,
just completing something is my own way of raising the bar. Let alone faceing a 
challange or a fab that i never witnessed anyone do before.,..Man I am not kidding
some days just the thought of putting glue on a wheel, I get unsecure and think
(oh shit, I am going to get glue all on the windshield, and then the paint...
anyway like now..it looks like your 58 has doors and trunk opening?
okay I wanted to do that! are you ganging up on me? lol....
Naw truth is you have been working on the 58 for a minute..damm it looks good.
I have been shooting some pretty cool flake's latley, but my camera wont pick up
the sparkle, no matter how much sun? i have two flakes on my 58 and the trunk I am thinkin of making half the bottom of the trunk glass. so you can see a spare dayton under the hydro's and the batterys....and then some hard lines conected to two pumps that are suspended above the glass via a chrome bracket? but you know what they say? if you dont have pictures? it did not happen! so the trunk is just in the brain other wise i would show a pic of course...


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2009, 11:36 PM~15197106
> *I have still yet to learn the whole wireless game...as far as the roof?
> i figured someone would be on that,,No compatittion with me,I just want learn,
> beat me chest every once and while.. and actually get a little less of the side line.
> ...


Real talk homie! I think everyone has trouble finishing things, i've got stacks of kits i've either started and never finished or just never started in the first place. 
My 58 has taken a minute due to the amount of busy my life has been lately. I'm trying to juggle my real 64 Impala, a Cutlass, 2 jobs, plus going to school full time. I don't have much time for plastic and when I do, I wanna try and push myself as far as I can go with it. So it ends up taking longer than usual.
As for your camera, try and put a magnifying glass over the lens of it while it's in macro mode, picks up flake really well.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 26 2009, 10:56 PM~15196878
> *It was not my idea. There's someone else who's working on it ight now...I'm just tempted to build one myself. The micro motor to get it going I already build.
> *


I say go for it! :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

58 FINISHED!!! WHAT DO YA THINK?!?!?! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 6 2009, 06:28 AM~15278480
> *58 FINISHED!!! WHAT DO YA THINK?!?!?!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks already nice  :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok I figured I wouldn't leave everyone hangin so here it is!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 6 2009, 08:39 AM~15281148
> *Ok I figured I wouldn't leave everyone hangin so here it is!
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad I came by your thread tonight,...I Love it....Your killin em with the vouge tires....good job...man i got to fini bla bla bla you already know i am going to say..so I will just post a couple or progress flicks or what ever..i never did hard lines in a model before but we will see...man take that 58 to impala fest so they can see it too!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Is that the Aztec gold? really cool color...got a glasshouse commin that color!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15288638
> *Is that the Aztec gold?  really cool color...got a glasshouse commin that color!
> *


The color is a silver base with some sort of gold candy. The shop I work at had some laying around so I decided to try it. The results speak for themself.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick Impala bro!! Love the color.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang that '58 is super cleeeeeean!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 25 2009, 10:12 PM~15188937
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Layn22sonframe hey bro, I dont know how to paste links yet..but i want you to 
see my build thread...or what I call a build thread...for now...
go to www.youtube.com the sender's name (me) is (anyshitt) and the 
video is called...(Model Rage) in the end is progress pictures of my 58 chevy!
once i learn how to link...I posting like the plauge!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2009, 09:37 AM~15292305
> *Layn22sonframe  hey bro, I dont know how to paste links yet..but i want you to
> see my build thread...or what I call a build thread...for now...
> go to www.youtube.com  the sender's name (me) is (anyshitt) and the
> ...


If your talking about pasting a youtube link it goes lke this. You'll need to insert tags like the IMG tags except with youtube so start like this [ youtube ] (delete spaces). then you need to find your link code from youtube by looking at the website bar so you'll have 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJszR4162QY
Copy and paste whats in red to your lil post starting with [ youtube ] (delete spaces) so...

[ youtube ] oJszR4162QY

Now you have to close the tag. This is done by just adding a foreward slash to your youtube tag like this [/ youtube ] (delete spaces)

combine this together with no spaces [ youtube ] oJszR4162QY [/ youtube ] and you have your vid.

Hope this helps!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Double post!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kaQwUYCQ6A i still dont really understand how it works..but this link will do it...I copied it off of Kirby's post!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 6 2009, 09:30 PM~15288720
> *The color is a silver base with some sort of gold candy. The shop I work at had some laying around so I decided to try it. The results speak for themself.
> *


I got to pay my car painter budy's some visits more often..you just get a jar of paint from whatever car they are doing..and you got enough for three cars! 
my blue glasshouse model was painted with the same paint I used on my 1/1 scale
and my light ivory glasshouse was painted with someone else's left over paint..
my 58 is on it's last days of assembly..after i replace the two week old bare metal
and re-clear one last time...wet sand a little maybe..,and that's it..straight to
impala fest.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 6 2009, 08:39 AM~15281148
> *Ok I figured I wouldn't leave everyone hangin so here it is!
> 
> 
> ...


































okay so I lost the tail lights. I had alot of trouble with the grill. and I did not put the exhaust tips on the pipes and I dont want the exhaust tips in my cruzzer skirts! but I still like my eight as much as any body else's!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 29 2009, 09:49 AM~15503426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for that bumper kit??? feel free to lose that in the mail lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 29 2009, 05:44 PM~15507785
> *How much for that bumper kit??? feel free to lose that in the mail lol.  :biggrin:
> *


yea those dam postal guys and ups workets! always loosing shit.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Picked up a new kit earlier this evening and couldn't wait to get started! :biggrin: 










Chassis in progress still not finished

























Color is a very dark purple for those who have cheap monitors lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Nov 4 2009, 09:23 PM~15566055
> *Picked up a new kit earlier this evening and couldn't wait to get started!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that going to be the color of the car too?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 4 2009, 09:41 PM~15566267
> *Is that going to be the color of the car too?
> *


Hellz yea homie!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 7 2009, 10:03 AM~15293102
> *If your talking about pasting a youtube link it goes lke this. You'll need to insert tags like the IMG tags except with youtube so start like this [ youtube ] (delete spaces). then you need to find your link code from youtube by looking at the website bar so you'll have
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJszR4162QY
> ...


i still keep forgettin how to do that too. don't post vids that much....that might be why


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Nov 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15566055
> *Picked up a new kit earlier this evening and couldn't wait to get started!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


awesome kit there.... gonna look great


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

is ur rear bumper mounted to the tree all the way


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 4 2009, 10:48 PM~15566888
> *is ur rear bumper mounted to the tree all the way
> *


The 57's rear bumper? Why did you want to know? :dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cause the one i have is completey molded to the tree


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 5 2009, 11:24 AM~15570981
> *cause the one i have is completey molded to the tree
> *


Thats strange. mabye a screw up in the mould process probably. mine is mounted properly.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

More progress on the 57 Bel-air. Still TONS lef to do including *cough*sidemurals*cough* but I figured I would post to show that I really am building still!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 24 2009, 01:31 AM~15762346
> *That looks really good bro!
> *



X-2, GOTTA LOVE 57'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Nov 23 2009, 10:29 PM~15762312
> *More progress on the 57 Bel-air. Still TONS lef to do including *cough*sidemurals*cough* but I figured I would post to show that I really am building still!
> 
> 
> ...


I likes' of course...now tell the truth,,.,how many more set's of vouges to you have 
over there... (I remember the 58 when you first started) :biggrin: and did the 57 come with crome undie's? or is that matalic spray? (looks hella good)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jan 29 2007, 10:25 PM~7124272
> *This is my project (and also my first). It's a 61 Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


you do taxidermy too? the puppy in the back ground looks so real! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 29 2009, 07:52 AM~15811585
> *X-2, GOTTA LOVE 57'S  :thumbsup:
> *


X3!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 29 2009, 11:50 AM~15812676
> *I likes' of course...now tell the truth,,.,how many more set's of vouges to you have
> over there...  (I remember the 58 when you first started) :biggrin: and did the 57 come with crome undie's? or is that matalic spray? (looks hella good)
> *


I've got 3 sets of vogues right now. One set on my red caddy, one set on the 57, and the other set on the 58 still. 57 came with most of the chrome undies, chrome oil pan, fan etc. i got from other kits, and the gas tank and exhaust are foiled.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Body is finished on the 57. All cut and buffed, pinstripes on trunk and hood, side murals, the whole lot! Let me know what you guys think!










Better shot of the mural with the flash on.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: NICE...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jan 17 2010, 10:28 PM~16321512
> *Body is finished on the 57. All cut and buffed, pinstripes on trunk and hood, side murals, the whole lot! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer.Where did you get the murals?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice job on the 57. paint looks killer :0 :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jan 17 2010, 06:28 PM~16321512
> *Body is finished on the 57. All cut and buffed, pinstripes on trunk and hood, side murals, the whole lot! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn good homie.... i was goin the same route on the vert i'm making....


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice 57 homie


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16322059
> *Looks killer.Where did you get the murals?
> *


Murals are completely custom made by me with Photoshop, then printed out on photo paper and cleared.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice bro... very Nice


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Even though the 57 still aint finished, I decided to crack into a kit I got yesturday. Another 64 Impala, this time a ragtop just to be different. Let the pics speak for themselves



































If anyone knows where I can get an uptop for a 64 Impala, I would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Engraved A-Arms for that little extra touch!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that makes 2 of us.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 27 2010, 05:58 PM~16432643
> *that makes 2 of us.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Alright I got the frame finished this morning! Let the pics speak for themselves! (Don't pay attention to the wheels their just there for mockup purposes while my 1109's are in for paint.)  










































Quick mock up underneath the car


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 29 2009, 09:49 AM~15503426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Underside of the 64 nearly complete. Still waiting on my wheels and photoetch detail kits for it but it gives you an idea of color's, and details that are gonna be going on this one. I've gotta finish the 57 sometime soon too


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jan 17 2010, 10:28 PM~16321512
> *Body is finished on the 57. All cut and buffed, pinstripes on trunk and hood, side murals, the whole lot! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is hella sick man ! keep it up, wish i had the stuff to make some bad ass decals


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

While waiting on parts for my 64 impala, I decided today to (semi) finish my 57. It's lacking the engine details I like on cars but i'll fix that sooner or later. But anyways here are some pics to enjoy! :0 























































More progress on the 64 soon when my package arrives! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good to me!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2010, 01:28 PM~16523057
> *lookin good to me!
> *


It's not exactly what I had planned on but it's still ok for what it is.


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Fathertime's 61 Rag and 57 Rag


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 5 2010, 01:26 PM~16523044
> *While waiting on parts for my 64 impala, I decided today to (semi) finish my 57. It's lacking the engine details I like on cars but i'll fix that sooner or later. But anyways here are some pics to enjoy!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Chrismas has arrived early. Rick (AKA Phatras) from Scaledreams.com deserves a big thanks.























































Photoetch grille!









I'm gonna be posting updates all night so stay tuned!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: THIS is gonna be fun to watch. i have a vert 4 too.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16563728
> *Chrismas has arrived early. Rick (AKA Phatras) from Scaledreams.com deserves a big thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 9 2010, 07:33 PM~16563728
> *Chrismas has arrived early. Rick (AKA Phatras) from Scaledreams.com deserves a big thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



Dang I miss Christmas !!! Good score, Rick got some good products !


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

1st banjo wheel for the 64 is done!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damnit! i need that banjo steering wheel too :biggrin: 


nice work so far bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Motor is finished and on the frame!




























:cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 9 2010, 09:21 PM~16568154
> *Motor is finished and on the frame!
> 
> 
> ...



nice! :wow:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Did a quick mockup today of the interior, and engine bay of the 64 vert!










Digital Dash and banjo wheel to top it off!









Whole mockup, chrome wheel wells and all!









Also if anyone has either a 64 Impala convertible boot, or an uptop, I need either one or both badly. :cheesy:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 9 2010, 04:33 PM~16563728
> *Chrismas has arrived early. Rick (AKA Phatras) from Scaledreams.com deserves a big thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


Where you get that from? Had no luck finding it on the website.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 10 2010, 06:24 PM~16575935
> *Where you get that from? Had no luck finding it on the website.
> *


It's under the category "Detail Set: General Motors". you'll see it on the list on the left about 1/3 of the way down.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 10 2010, 06:49 PM~16575533
> *Did a quick mockup today of the interior, and engine bay of the 64 vert!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
damn dog, i hope my 6 fo looks even near as good to this one!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 9 2010, 10:21 PM~16568154
> *Motor is finished and on the frame!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good!! Clean build already!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO....KEEP IT UP......


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 11 2010, 06:34 AM~16580812
> *:wow:
> damn dog, i hope my 6 fo looks even near as good to this one!
> *


and she aint even painted, foiled, or photoetch detailed yet! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol.. im PEing mine too..looks like a battle of the verts :biggrin: :0


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 10 2010, 06:13 PM~16576511
> *It's under the category "Detail Set: General Motors". you'll see it on the list on the left about 1/3 of the way down.
> *



Thanks. :biggrin:  models nice work.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 12 2010, 03:45 AM~16591311
> *lol.. im PEing mine too..looks like a battle of the verts :biggrin: :0
> *


It's on! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Chubbz_87ss (Feb 12, 2010)

hey guys im just geting back into models and i was wondering how or where u get the suspension kits??? this is my first low low http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntIgpQkbCBU


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 12 2010, 08:55 AM~16591914
> *It's on! lol  :biggrin:
> *


when you paintin it? im clearing mine today, goin to get some more supplies :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 15 2010, 08:12 AM~16616733
> *when you paintin it? im clearing mine today, goin to get some more supplies :biggrin:
> *


just painted mine about half an hour ago. no clear or foil yet but once it dries i'll take a couple flicks. then i gotta rethink my door hinges, can't seem to get them right lol. post some pics of yours here!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chubbz_87ss_@Feb 15 2010, 12:40 AM~16615852
> *hey guys im just geting back into models and i was wondering how or where u get the suspension kits??? this is my first low low http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntIgpQkbCBU
> *


Are you talkin moving suspension kits or stationary? cause I build all my suspensions from scratch. they dont move though.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Late night updates. 64 is painted, no clear or foil yet. interior is mocked up so far.




























Clear and foil possibly tomorrow. if not tomorrow then monday! :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 18 2010, 02:33 AM~16648726
> *Late night updates. 64 is painted, no clear or foil yet. interior is mocked up so far.
> 
> 
> ...


sexy


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

I know it's been a minute since i've posted anything but its been super crazy around here. Earlier today though I got a 1/24 scale itch so i'm trying to finish the 64 before the itch goes away and it sits in a closet collecting dust for another few months! So here's a little update, more to come tonight!




























Still need to polish but foil and clear are done!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

More updates! Trunk is completely finished finally, I hate doing trunks cause I always want to try something original and then spend 3 hours sitting and staring trying to come up with something. :biggrin: But it's done now!

I got the piece to fill the gap at the top too :happysad: 









Quick mock-up!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh man youve gotta flock that floor asap..


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 31 2010, 07:28 PM~17059992
> *oh man youve gotta flock that floor asap..
> *


I know, i've never flocked before though, not sure where to even get the stuff. I would flock if I could though. Any updates on your vert???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: thats one bad 64 vert :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Mar 31 2010, 09:19 PM~17059272
> *More updates! Trunk is completely finished finally, I hate doing trunks cause I always want to try something original and then spend 3 hours sitting and staring trying to come up with something.  :biggrin: But it's done now!
> 
> I got the piece to fill the gap at the top too  :happysad:
> ...





:0 thats a bad bitch right there :biggrin: sick work bro.

and get you some 3M spray adhesive, and hit up rick for some flocking color , tape off the interior panels, and spray the glue, and take a small metal sifter and pour the flocking in the sifter and shake over the glue  and repeat the process untill the floor looks the way you want it to


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2010, 05:40 AM~17063915
> *:0  thats a bad bitch right there :biggrin:  sick work bro.
> 
> and get you some 3M spray adhesive, and hit up rick for some flocking color , tape off the interior panels, and spray the glue, and take a small metal sifter and pour the flocking in the sifter and shake over the glue  and repeat the process untill the floor looks the way you want it to
> *


Thanks for the compliments, I will order some flocking next time I do a big order from Rick. I probably wont flock this car cause honestly I just want to be done with it, :happysad: but mabye in the future i'll have an itch to take it apart and re-do the interior.  

More updates tonight and possibly a finished vert! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mines been in a box for about a month or 2.lol


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

64 Vert is FINISHED!!!
































































Little Switches :cheesy: 



























On to the next one!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

64 lookin real nice bro excellent work


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice 64 homie u do good work


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> 64 Vert is FINISHED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice impala colors and the foiling look great


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Apr 23 2010, 12:23 PM~17281438
> *64 Vert is FINISHED!!!
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN' SWEET BRO!!! :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice work on the 64 vert. :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 01:23 PM~17281901
> *64 Vert is FINISHED!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Leave the color, then we'll have twins  (No ****) :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u got some very awesome builds...bad ass detail work u do. keep up da good work...laterz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad ass 64, homie.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Just checkin in with a new camera and almost done another build. it was suppose to be a quickie but never turns out that way  





































I downsized the pics to 640x480 because it was impossible to show them at the original 16MP size but are they too small now? Let me know i'll start sizing them accordingly. :cheesy:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

I just noticed that I didn't engrave the exhaust on my 64... so I did! Looks much better!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 29 2010, 11:40 PM~18945080
> *I just noticed that I didn't engrave the exhaust on my 64... so I did! Looks much better!
> 
> 
> ...


very clean :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Oct 30 2010, 12:40 AM~18945080
> *I just noticed that I didn't engrave the exhaust on my 64... so I did! Looks much better!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> > 64 Vert is FINISHED!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam bro,u got down on that 64,much props...


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

builds are looking damn good bro!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

I love getting parcels in the mail! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Nov 6 2010, 11:17 AM~19001321
> *I love getting parcels in the mail! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

i have 1 of those, have yet to use it though!! let me know how you like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Second attept at patterns. Any pointers? 












Sorry for the shitty cell phone pic.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

95% done! No airbrush, all rattlecan. Pretty happy considering it's my first time... no seriously!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

layn22sonframe said:


> 95% done! No airbrush, all rattlecan. Pretty happy considering it's my first time... no seriously!


sick shit layn! looks like its straight outta panchos shop!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Rattle can you say. I need to try that. Great paint work homie.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

after touchups and fingerprints!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Color layed down. No clear or foil yet.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

silver base...tape...light spray with rattle can?! thats a trumpeter huh? i saw the guts in the 1st pic! lookin good!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

layn22sonframe said:


> after touchups and fingerprints!


wow thats bad ass!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> silver base...tape...light spray with rattle can?! thats a trumpeter huh? i saw the guts in the 1st pic! lookin good!


You are pretty much spot on. Just used a piece of thin cardboard with some slots and curves cut into it to direct the paints and colors around. Harder than an airbrush for sure. But i'm poor, so i use what i have.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any how to on the engraving I like that shit!!!





layn22sonframe said:


> I just noticed that I didn't engrave the exhaust on my 64... so I did! Looks much better!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

PHXKSTM said:


> any how to on the engraving I like that shit!!!


Perhaps I can do a little how-to video in the near future! Stay tuned!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

layn22sonframe said:


> Perhaps I can do a little how-to video in the near future! Stay tuned!


You did it with foil rite?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!!



danny chawps said:


> > 64 Vert is FINISHED!!!
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

jevries said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> 
> Glad to know even the best in the game appreciate my work.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Been a while since I posted, like always. But here's a battery rack I built for the Monte.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Almost done except pumps and solenoids.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Because i'm lazy, i've been using my phone camera instead of my proper camera. So I busted it out and took some proper shots of the monte thus far. Enjoy! 

I'd say aobut 85% done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn both those build look clean homie much props!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*THAT MONTE IS LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:*


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

layn22sonframe said:


> back again with more updates on the 63 ragtop. I just finished the interior and got the car (semi) back together again. As you can see it's sportin a digital dash from "rollinoldskoo" and makes it look that much better. Decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice detailing vato


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

OldSchoolVato said:


> nice detailing vato


Haha I wouldn't even consider that detailed anymore.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

layn22sonframe said:


> Because i'm lazy, i've been using my phone camera instead of my proper camera. So I busted it out and took some proper shots of the monte thus far. Enjoy!
> 
> I'd say aobut 85% done.


damn thats nice!


----------

